# Layering carlack 68



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it beneficial to layer carlack.....if so how long between coats?

Regards

SB


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't think so mate as far as I am aware the 68 (complete) is just really the cleaner/base layer but the carlack long life you do layer. First application I put 3 layers on with about 30 mins between coats.
Polished bliss website will give you the exact time between coats


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

Perfect....that is what I meant.....it says 30 mins between coats

SB


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

I was talking to Rich from PB the other day and he gave me the following advice. I don't know if it will help you out or not but here it is. 

"With the Carlack acrylic system, it's important to apply Complete first (ideally to freshly washed and decontaminated paint) to clean and prepare the paint, and then Long Life second to add long lasting protection. If your paint is blighted by marring or swirls and you wish to hide this before using Long Life, then you can swap the Complete for Bilt Hamber cleanser-polish. The latter product is similar to Complete but also contains light abrasives and very effective fillers that hide a multitude of sins very well - Long Life sits on top of it very happily, locking the fillers in".


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Sportback said:


> Perfect....that is what I meant.....it says 30 mins between coats
> 
> SB


You will like it mate it gives a great finish then you can add the occasional coat whenever you like. I prefer putting it on with the AF hand puck with the microfibre pad & put on thin coats


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure if its advisable or not but I diluted lls 1:1 to turn it into a spray and used on a dry car post washing. I didn't like lls as a sealant as removal can be hard at times but in diluted form it works really well for me. It gave a sharp reflective finish that beads exceptionally well. I wouldn't have used the bottle I had if I hadn't diluted it so had nothing to lose really. I'm sure I read somewhere its basically werkstat anyway.


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

C-Max said:


> I was talking to Rich from PB the other day and he gave me the following advice. I don't know if it will help you out or not but here it is.
> 
> "With the Carlack acrylic system, it's important to apply Complete first (ideally to freshly washed and decontaminated paint) to clean and prepare the paint, and then Long Life second to add long lasting protection. If your paint is blighted by marring or swirls and you wish to hide this before using Long Life, then you can swap the Complete for Bilt Hamber cleanser-polish. The latter product is similar to Complete but also contains light abrasives and very effective fillers that hide a multitude of sins very well - Long Life sits on top of it very happily, locking the fillers in".


That is brilliant, I need to order some Carlack and I have swirls-prob is I still have 1/2 a bottle of Werkstatt Prime still to use


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't forget that after you've put Carlack 68 complete on ,you can wait 45mins then without buffing off, go over with long life sealant and wait for it to dry, then buff both off together ......saving a bit of time


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't like LLS,really like Carlack NSC because its really effective but never got on with LLS.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lls can be hard to remove if not applied thinly or buffed to early.
But it protects for soooo long!
And look great ;-)

Envoyé de mon SM-G900F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SuperMin (Jan 30, 2016)

I've just started trying Carlack LLS. I'm on layer 4 at the mo on our pearlescent white Suzuki Vitara S and I'm liking the shine on it. Definately better than just 1 or 2 layers. Not sure if I'll add any more layers tho.


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

It's usually better with even more layers


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wilco said:


> Not sure if its advisable or not but I diluted lls 1:1 to turn it into a spray and used on a dry car post washing. I didn't like lls as a sealant as removal can be hard at times but in diluted form it works really well for me. It gave a sharp reflective finish that beads exceptionally well. I wouldn't have used the bottle I had if I hadn't diluted it so had nothing to lose really. I'm sure I read somewhere its basically werkstat anyway.


Other way round, Werkstat is a copy of Carlack, which is the original product.
Carlack was founded in 1958, Werkstat LLC was founded in 2004.
both very good products


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Chris79100 said:


> Lls can be hard to remove if not applied thinly or buffed to early.
> But it protects for soooo long!
> And look great ;-)
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G900F en utilisant Tapatalk


Chris, what sort of Durability are you getting, very interested on the LLS as I have the 68 and that gives a wicked shine:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Other way round, Werkstat is a copy of Carlack, which is the original product.
> Carlack was founded in 1958, Werkstat LLC was founded in 2004.
> both very good products


Sorry I meant in its diluted form ie trigger.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

An awesome durability. 
Tried some others like jetseal ( very poor durability and more classic sealant look ), AG HD wax ( great but Carlack better ), master sealant ( very easy but no durability ), and some others that were hyped.
Allways came back to Carlack...
With nsc + 2 or 3 layers of lls I've got something like 6 months easily, but always refreshing with some sonus glantz after a quick spray of spritz ( you can dilute lls 1:1 with distilled water to make a very good quick detailer ).
And I like re doing nsc+lls quite often in summer. ( it's on my motorbikes, very hard environment for wax or sealant, they all last better on my car )
I've tried carpro reload with great effect on top of this too ( diluted 1:1 )
You can even wax on top if you want...

Envoyé de mon SM-G900F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

